# American Idol (Top 3) 5/18/2011



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Crunch Time .. 

Scotty the body, Growling Haley or Bubbly Lauren


----------



## rkr0923 (Sep 14, 2006)

Take either one of the girls over him anyday


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

They are all talented I wish them lots of success!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

8 minutes to show time and 4 people have already voted .. :lol:

I knew it .. American Idol is NOT about the singing ..


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> 8 minutes to show time and 4 people have already voted .. :lol:
> 
> *I knew it .. American Idol is NOT about the singing *..


Signs of that for several rounds already.. 

Round One - Scotty and Lauren Tie with great stuff.

Haley...have a nice trip...see ya next fall. :lol:

_[Not voting until all 3 rounds done...like its supposed to be]_


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I think they're all "kicking it up a notch" - it will be very difficult to pick a "winner".


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Round Two - Scott scores again...
Lauren shows the most feeling....but stumbles slightly
Haley butchered her 2nd song....ugh


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Round Three - Scott hits a home run... (3 for 3 tonight)
Lauren hits it out of the park... (2 1/2 for 3 tonight)
Haley did well on the 3rd song... (2 out of 3 tonight) 

Of course...as always...it comes down to the popularity contest...uh...voting....


----------



## rkr0923 (Sep 14, 2006)

Haley, Haley, Lauren....sorry scotty, you can sang but you can't Sing


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

*ROUND #1​*
*SCOTTY:* UGH... take a pretty song, butcher it, and the judges eat it up. Par for the course for Scotty...

*LAUREN:* Not normally a song choice I'd pick for her in order to show off her voice, but since she's got three tonight, that's fine. I thought she did a good job... nothing groundbreaking, but good.

*HALEY:* I had high hopes when I heard she was doing Led Zepplin, and I thought she did great.

*ROUND #2​*
*SCOTTY:* Leave it to Jimmy Iovine to pick a song for Scotty in which Scotty's limited capabilities can excel. I thought he did very well with this song. Sure, I still prefer the original, but for Scotty, I thought he did great.

*LAUREN:* Another great song choice by Jimmy Iovine. I was excited to hear it from the moment Jimmy mentioned it (I have The Band Perry's album), and mistake aside, I thought Lauren (otherwise) nailed this song.

*HALEY:* Once again, another great song choice by Jimmy Iovine (can you tell that I'm impressed with JI this year?). Haley did wonderful with this song...

*ROUND #3​*
*SCOTTY:* AAARRRGGGHHH!!! My ears are bleeding...

*LAUREN:* A wonderful performance...

*HALEY:* Mistake aside, I thought she (otherwise) nailed it.

*ROUND #1:* Haley
*ROUND #2:* Lauren/Haley (tie)
*ROUND #3:* Lauren

~Alan


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm two rounds in, but so far it's the Haley show. Who are the other contestants again?


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

Yep, Haley blew the other two away tonight. Can't believe they let Lauren get away with forgetting part of the second song, the background singers remembered it, not one mention, guess they didn't want to see her cry.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

"Richard" said:


> Yep, Haley blew the other two away tonight. Can't believe they let Lauren get away with forgetting part of the second song, the background singers remembered it, not one mention, guess they didn't want to see her cry.


I don't think forgetting the word was the problem...

~Alan

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok .. last round .. I actually thought Scotty sang best which is different than all of the Judges. Lauren a very close second because it was very good. Haley wasn't too far off, but there's a problem (for me) on her last song. The low register sucked .. big time. The chorus was off the charts good though so it was a huge mash up on Haley's last song. I blame the Judges for that, though Haley was stuck with what she had to sing.

Round 1: Haley, Scotty, Lauren

Round 2: Haley, Scotty, Lauren

Round 3: Scotty, Lauren, Haley

For me, the night stacked up this way .. 

Haley, Scotty, Lauren

That being said, it was a good night for all three. Now, since Scotty is a shoe in to win the whole thing at this point (well, many weeks ago really) .. who will it be?

I think it should be Scotty and Haley in the final and I will be more interested in a Scotty/Haley final .. BUT .. Lauren may sneak in. She's really stepped up her game over the last 2 weeks.

Oh, and for everyone wondering exactly why I have said Scotty for so long. Did you see the puppy dog eyes from BOTH Beyonce and Jennifer when Scotty sang? Hello, THIS is why I said he is going to win so long ago.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

I thought Scotty and Lauren got easy safe songs from the Judges. Haley on the other hand had a challenging song in round 3. Even the Fleetwood Mac song was much harder to sing. 
Lauren did a great job also and Scotty was totally outclassed by the girls.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

The songs that Scotty got from the judges AND Jimmy should shut up the "one octave range" comments about Scotty.

As an entertainer - Scotty is several steps ahead. He may not be the best singer of the group - but he is the best "Entertainer".

Haley's rasp just doesn't do it for me - I love fleetwood mac and she just butchered Rhianna.

Lauren needs a bit more maturity to really pull it off. She's on her way, and she's really made strides this last couple weeks.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

It looks like it's going to be Scotty and one of the girls.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

It's always interesting to see the different views of the same performances.

Music/performance is a subjective topic and experience.

Not so sure we posters in this small poll have a solid grip on how the masses are seeing things - in last week's poll (below), all of us totally missed the mark from what actually happened.

At this point, there are masses of voting loyalists who are likely going to stick by their favorite no matter what.

So its fun, and we sit back to see what actually happens....


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Let's get real about this season. It's no longer about who is America's singing "Idol." It is now about who is least boring. With James gone, the least boring contestant left is clearly Haley.


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Not so sure we posters in this small poll have a solid grip on how the masses are seeing things - in last week's poll (below), all of us totally missed the mark from what actually happened.


Not ALL of us


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Richard said:


> Not ALL of us


Hehehehe...OK...a number of us. I had different results too...but wanted to be politically correct in this instance.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I've been a Haley hater since the beginning, but to me there's no doubt that she won the night. Doing Led Zeppelin? Genius!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*It's almost Howdy Doody time...* 

Brace yourself...some bloggers are predicting big surprises tonight...


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *It's almost Howdy Doody time...*
> 
> Brace yourself...some bloggers are predicting *big surprises *tonight...


link? I hope Scotty is toast. That is the only surprise I can think of.


----------



## rkr0923 (Sep 14, 2006)

I hope Scotty is toast. That is the only surprise I can think of.

+1


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rkr0923 said:


> I hope Scotty is toast. That is the only surprise I can think of.
> 
> +1


If that's what you are anticipating...then YOU might be the one surprised...

Guess we'll all find out in a few more hours...


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

peak_reception said:


> Let's get real about this season. It's no longer about who is America's singing "Idol." It is now about who is least boring. With James gone, the least boring contestant left is clearly Haley.


+1 to that. I'd say they're all tied for most boring. The ability of the singers this season to stay ENTIRELY within their safety zone has resulted in nothing but ******* pablum and dead-tired retro rock drivel performances. At least Casey and James had a pulse. This is like going to Branson and only catching the warmup acts in the crummiest room in town.

Generic, repetitious, zero-content anodyne Paxil for the ears.

Glee comes off like Jimi Hendrix compared to this regurgitated cookie-cutter fluff.

Idol? More like Midol.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Where is none of the above? AI went off the air for me last week.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Oops. Voted for Lauren, but meant to pick Haley. I've been a fan of hers for several weeks now. I would be just fine if it were girls night tonight. I thought the choice of a Stevie Nicks song was great, but Rhiannon was not it. Edge of Seventeen, Stand Back or Stop Draggin' My Heart Around would have been a better showcase of her talent.

Either way ... it's Haley and someone else next week.


----------



## rkr0923 (Sep 14, 2006)

Couple of times last night thought I was at the Grand Ole Opry. Think Lauren is good but she always seems so nervous. Howdy Doody can talk a good song though but he can't Sing. Haley ain't scared to try anything which is a plus in my book.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

rkr0923 said:


> I hope Scotty is toast. That is the only surprise I can think of.
> 
> +1


I hope so. I love country music but get tired of the judges praising him for butchering it.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

All you Haley lovers - sorry...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Somebody said earlier it was Howdy Doody time... :lol:

But Doug called it from the beginning. Kudos.

Haley will be all set too at this point. She proved enough to get herself a contract - she deserved to be in the running until this point.

Congrats to the finalists.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I called Lauren long ago, and stuck to my guns. She nails that genre (such as it is), or at least she would if she lost about 30 pounds.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Lauren slipped in for sure. She pulled it out the last two weeks and that was enough to get her to the final. Were it not for the girls stepping up, it would have been James.

But it doesn't matter .. Scotty the body will be your next American Idol one week from yesterday.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> But it doesn't matter .. Scotty the body will be your next American Idol one week from yesterday.


In one word...Boo.


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> I called Lauren long ago, and stuck to my guns. She nails that genre (such as it is), or at least she would if she lost about 30 pounds.


Seriously? The girl is 16 years old. She looks fine the way she is. Why act like such a jerk?


----------



## rkr0923 (Sep 14, 2006)

You will be missed Haley 
Rock on Lauren


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Lauren slipped in for sure. She pulled it out the last two weeks and that was enough to get her to the final. Were it not for the girls stepping up, it would have been James.
> 
> But it doesn't matter .. *Scotty the body will be your next American Idol one week from yesterday*.


Not so fast, I'm sure Lauren will get all of Haley's voters next week. I bet it will be closer than ya think. All I know, I'm sure it will be a cool show. I cannot wait. Peace


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

If looks could kill! Haley was shocked


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Not so fast, I'm sure Lauren will get all of Haley's voters next week. I bet it will be closer than ya think. All I know, I'm sure it will be a cool show. I cannot wait. Peace


Wishful thinking .. trust me on this one .. :lol:


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

You're forgetting there's a hate factor working against Scotty where Lauren has no haters. Lots of folks can't stand Scotty, everybody at least kinda likes Lauren.

Lauren is actually the superior singer and superior performer/showman. When Scotty went into his "comedy" mugging this week it was like a middle school kid playing Shakespeare: brutal.

I agree the majority of Haleyites will go for Lauren.

Though it would be hysterical to have Fox stuck with this skinny kid one-trick-pony ******* retro-country basso profundo and have to put $1m behind him to turn him into a pop star. Good luck with that. Helloooo Taylor Hicks.

Lauren is the perfect utility pop-country radio star. She can cover the whole Shania/Faith catalog spectrum without breaking a sweat. And her sweet smile is infectious.

Scotty is just plain infected.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Maruuk said:


> You're forgetting there's a hate factor working against Scotty where Lauren has no haters. Lots of folks can't stand Scotty, everybody at least kinda likes Lauren.
> 
> Lauren is actually the superior singer and superior performer/showman. When Scotty went into his "comedy" mugging this week it was like a middle school kid playing Shakespeare: brutal.
> 
> ...


You're forgetting one MAJOR thing - it's not just about their singing - it's how they ENTERTAIN - and Scotty has it in spades over Lauren. Plus, you would have to be blind to not observe how Scotty's voice hits the female part of the population.

They're both good kids, and they will do fine. And so will Haley, and James.

I wish them all well.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Grand Ole Opry Finale coming up! ... I'll probably miss it.

At least _Haley _won't be bound to _Fox's_ notorious recording contract.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Like I said before, Nashville has a warehouse full of Scotty-type guy singers, and he's FAR from the best of breed here.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

scooper said:


> You're forgetting one MAJOR thing - it's not just about their singing - it's how they ENTERTAIN - and Scotty has it in spades over Lauren. Plus, you would have to be blind to not observe how Scotty's voice hits the female part of the population.
> 
> They're both good kids, and they will do fine. And so will Haley, and James.
> 
> I wish them all well.


The Soul Patrol entertained, too. How'd that work out for Hicks?

Carrie Underwood never put on a show to entertain the crowd, but she could/can sing!

I also don't buy the Scotty is a good kid bit, either. He was a true ass during Hollywood week & tried to get everyone to hear is "save face" apology because he knew he was a jerk. Don't grandstand an apology - Go do it man to man.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

The best singer went home last night, not because she didn't select the right songs or didn't sound good, but because _Lauren_ would make a less than formidable opponent.

Oh well, maybe season 11 will move towards selecting the _best_ singer.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Lauren is actually an amazing natural singer. Has none of the unpleasant quirks of Scotty or Haley. Scotty does one thing, sing retro country basso like an impressionist. That's it. Haley's silly "blues growl" is also sadly retro, something out of the 50's. That junk's going nowhere in contemporary pop music.

Lauren is a country-pop producer's dream. And the first thing the record company is going to buy her is a treadmill.

But let's face it, most of the top ten get some kind of recording contract, and the rest is up to them. The winner is the only one who gets the 1950's Doo-*** "We own your soul" contract. It would be a riot to hear the winner after consultations with their lawyer go "Oh NOOOO! Here, YOU take it!!!"


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Lauren is an excellent singer .. She needs about one more year to get the other stuff perfected. Having that, she might win .. But today with what we do have in front of us. It will be Scotty, no question.

I hear "Haley's votes will go to Lauren" No way .. The same thing will happen to Haley's votes that happened to James' votes .. They're done with Idol for the year. Those people simply won't be voting.

Do you people not see the girls absolutely melt over Scotty (J-Lo and Beyonce included). I'm not going to vote for him, but it's pretty darn clear he's locked up the female vote which (I guarantee) makes up most of the voters in Idol, period.

With non-blocking technology in place this year (Internet Voting), Lauren doesn't have a chance to win it all.

Besides, we're talking about American Idol here .. Not record sales/career performance .. Lauren may very well be the bigger "winner" of the two over the next decade.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh please, JLo and Beyonce are literally PAID to swoon all over him. And Scotty plays to one audience and one audience only: ********. NASCAR nuts. Crackers. Evangelicals.

Now granted that is one HUGE audience, but if you are not one of the above, and many folks are not in that camp, Scotty's cross-kissing Grand Old Slopry time-warp act comes off as lame to the max.

Now while Lauren certainly has captured the same demo, she also has captured a much wider spectrum of folks who respond to the fact that she has done much better in the crossover material over the weeks than Scotty, who desperately clings to his pickup truck/cowboy shtick week after week.

It's Lauren in a walkover. But like we say, that might not be the best thing for her. As for Scotty, he needs all the help he can get. He NEEDS to win.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> Lauren is an excellent singer .. She needs about one more year to get the other stuff perfected. Having that, she might win .. But today with what we do have in front of us. It will be Scotty, no question.
> 
> I hear "Haley's votes will go to Lauren" No way .. The same thing will happen to Haley's votes that happened to James' votes .. They're done with Idol for the year. Those people simply won't be voting.
> 
> ...


+1

I'd add that James and Haley might also end up being bigger "record sellers" than either of the 2 finalists. Just wait and see.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Well none of this really matters. Scotty and his fans believe the world will end at 2am and they'll get sucked up into the sky. Good riddance!


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't see either Haley or James going anywhere in the pop music business. And one reason was exactly what Fox trotted out last night:

Nicole Scherzinger and Fifty Cent. Extremely commercial music. The sing/rap combo. Actually becoming a huge mainstream format. Now try to find ANY American Idol performer EVER who could fit the role of either Nicole or Fifty Cent. You can't. 

Because Idol produces only singers who can make it in anodyne country pop. Lifestyle music. Not in the real world of commercial pop music. Dance music. Alt/Rock. Folk/Pop. You name it, all the true popular music formats but one.

In other words, American Idol mostly produces singers who are commercially irrelevant.


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

Maruuk said:


> Nicole Scherzinger and Fifty Cent. Extremely commercial music. The sing/rap combo. Actually becoming a huge mainstream format.


That crap got fast forwarded through.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Richard said:


> That crap got fast forwarded through.


Yup. I thought it sucked myself even though Nicole is great to look at.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh ya, I'm with you guys on that for sure. It just makes a whole pantload o' paper for somebody.


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

Hey maruuk, why don't you post a picture if yourself so we can be as judgmental of your weight as you have been to Lauren.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok .. Let's everyone play nice .. Thanks.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I know most of you "poo poo" Dial Idol.., but... Scotty has been #1 on Dial Idol every week except Top 12 week. Lauren was #1 that week.

BTW I loved the look on Haley's face.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> I know most of you "poo poo" Dial Idol.., but... Scotty has been #1 on Dial Idol every week except Top 12 week. Lauren was #1 that week.
> 
> BTW I loved the look on Haley's face.


Dial Idol was wrong the last 2 weeks on who was last. They've also missed quite a few.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Was very happy to see Haley go home she should have long before now.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Dial Idol was wrong the last 2 weeks on who was last. They've also missed quite a few.


There's that thing called margin of error. If they with the margin of error they are in danger of being voted off. arrow over their score and it will show that. The only blip this season was Pia being safe, yet she was gone that week. James and Haley's score were close and within the MOE, just as Lauren and Haley's were this week. Scotty's scores have been well out of the MOE.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Dial Idol sucks on accuracy .. yeah, sure, they got the top person right (we think), but it's usually an easy guess too.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> There's that thing called margin of error. If they with the margin of error they are in danger of being voted off. arrow over their score and it will show that. The only blip this season was Pia being safe, yet she was gone that week. James and Haley's score were close and within the MOE, just as Lauren and Haley's were this week. Scotty's scores have been well out of the MOE.


Tatynisa Wilson was #1 by a huuuuuuuuge margin on DI in week 1 with a big score. How's that MAE?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

It's fun to look at Dial Idol, but it's just way too big of a ball park to get anything meaningful.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> It's fun to look at Dial Idol, but it's just way too big of a ball park to get anything meaningful.


95 Million Calls for the final 3 vote - OMG


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> Lauren is a country-pop producer's dream. And the first thing the record company is going to buy her is a treadmill.


Two words: Miranda Lambert


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Heck, what about Wynonna Judd? As I've always maintained from the beginning, this is a genre that will let you get away with fat, but it's not desirable by any means. A fat Faith or Shania would not do.

Kelly Pickler was a country pop dream as well, and she had the bod wired from the start. Lauren will do way better thin, but chubbly is not the total dealkiller in C/P like it would be in pretty much every other music category.

Remember, we're not talking about people. We're talking about _products._ When singers and actors become professional, they transition into the sometimes disturbing realization that they are universally regarded by their studio or record company as products that need to be marketed, and tweaked, and presented in the best manner possible for mass consumption. Weight is dealt with by the corporation as impassively and impersonally as an auto company discusses an engine or a new body shape. It's not personal, it's just business. I've been in those meetings, if you think I'm harsh, you ought to hear what the actual record company A&R men and execs say behind closed doors.

A few singers like Cee Lo Greene and Adele and (formerly) Jennifer Holiday can overcome the stigma. Most can't.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I think some folks are confusing *American Idol *with *Biggest Loser*.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

> Remember, *we're* not talking about people. We're talking about products.


Speak for yourself. I never view contestants on American Idol as "products." How dehumanizing. I have no interest in that B.S. part of the show (business). None.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

That IS show biz. They manufacture product for your entertainment. While the performers are certainly private "people" too, that is in addition to being performers: i.e. professional entities out to manufacture entertainment same way as Jimmy Dean makes sausages.

Beyonce said pretty much the same thing to Lauren this week: "When you're out on that stage, you have to become somebody else. You have to believe you're somebody else, the glamorous entertainer."

The entertainer is not a person, they are a cleverly animated stage prop designed to make you THINK they are a person--a really, really cool person that the mass market will fall in love with and buy their records.

It may seem disgusting, but that literally is how show biz works, and any successful actor or performer will tell you the exact same thing.

Now some folks criticized James for being a "phony" or for pulling off some kind of front or scam on the audience. That's just because he wasn't doing it good enough. You could see the man behind the curtain. You're not supposed to see that man, or woman. When done right, it's seamless, the audience can't even see the curtain.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

The biggest loser may end up being the American Idol. I hope next year they find a way to increase the funkiness and amateurism more, and get away from these slick but generic Glee/Branson/Grand Old Opry escapees. If I wanted to drive to Vegas and catch second-rate lounge acts, I'd be there now.

One way would be to return to uncomfortable genres. Kick the kids out of their comfort zone more. Make them do a rap week, an Alt/Rock week, a rave/dance week. No $%^&%$ country-pop for weeks on end. Sounds like heaven.

And speaking of heaven, Ryan Seacrest must be letting Scotty down about the Rapture in his inimitable way...

(drum roll) "Scotty, I want you to know right now...that _you_ are about to ascend...all the way up...to a higher glory...I hope you're feeling rapturous...because you're leaving us now for a higher calling...you...are heading...for that golden couch over there...you're safe!"


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> Quite sickening pandering from them this last Wed (5/11)with 2 songs in a row mentioning deities by name and even more horrifying using 9/11 as an emotional manipulation. And of course the judges ate it all up like cat food. Pathetic.


I know this is from last weeks thread, but It's not like that was the first time anyone sang that type of song.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Let's not turn American Idol into a Religious discussion please .. First off, it's against forum rules and secondly .. It's all pop/Country music for the most part.

The songs are what they are .. it either passes or it fails depending on the vote of the public. It's pretty simple. Sometimes the worst of the lot wins even (Taylor Hicks comes to mind). Either way, lots of people watch the show because it's a fun ride .. When the ride is over, folks that enjoyed it will come back for more .. Those that didn't will either stay away completely or come back next year after the annual changes are made ...


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Let's not turn American Idol into a Religious discussion please .. First off, it's against forum rules and secondly .. It's all pop/Country music for the most part.
> 
> The songs are what they are .. it either passes or it fails depending on the vote of the public. It's pretty simple. Sometimes the worst of the lot wins even (Taylor Hicks comes to mind). Either way, lots of people watch the show because it's a fun ride .. When the ride is over, folks that enjoyed it will come back for more .. Those that didn't will either stay away completely or come back next year after the annual changes are made ...


+1


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

By the way, Hallelujah was written by a Canuck


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey, Scotty did make a big point about kissing his cross when confronting demon Gaga, so that's a legitimate event in the show to comment on. If it happens in the show, we should be able to comment on it. Without taking it past that of course.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I never could figure out what Hallelujah was about. Must be some Canadian thing.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Cohen's Lyrics
http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/leonardcohen/hallelujah.html


----------

